# Muzzle for a dog



## kmaldona (Mar 18, 2014)

So my dog has a bite history when she bit a little girl who tried to take my dogs frisbee from under her. Got her two times in the face. This was a while ago and we are now looking for a good muzzle to take her back in public. 

We will be hiking and walking our dog. She loves people but we are a bit concerned now that she did bite someone. I think it was only because of the toy but we cant be too careful now.

What type of muzzle do you recommended for a active dog that will be doing a lot of walking and hiking.

Thanks.


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

i personally wouldn't worry about using one. just keep the dog far enough from other people there is no chance of getting bit. move the dog to the opposite side of people when passing. if it's a narrow trail step off the trail while people pass. also choke up on the lead when passing people. i never let my dogs' mouths close enough to anybody for them to get bit. that's just me though. i don't know anything about muzzles so not much help.


----------



## kmaldona (Mar 18, 2014)

We are going to seek a trainer for toy aggression (she hates when other dogs takes her toy she is playing with but strangers can no problem). I dont know why she bit the girl but it scares us now.

I think a muzzle is a good idea still but I will see other peoples responses.


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

prolly 'cause the little girl bent down to or was at eye level with the dog and reached under the dog. could be toy aggression or the dog got spooked and felt threatened. still prolly a good idea to still see a good trainer. i wouldn't put it past one of my dogs to do the same thing in that situation.


----------



## Apoolutz (Jan 19, 2013)

I agree with scarfish


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

A basket muzzle will give you peace of mind and can be very comfortable for the dog to wear

Personally I would muzzle, a dog that has already bitten once regardless of the circumstances already has a strike against them. It's up to me to keep any more from happening for the dog's sake


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I would also muzzle - you would possibly have to put your dog down with another bite, lose insurance, etc, and it's not worth the risk, to me. I hope she will also be on leash with the muzzle - she will be vulnerable to other dogs on trails if not. 

The rescue gets muzzles here: Dog Muzzle : Training and Behavior - Dogmuzzle.com the Italian, but there are ultra muzzles if that doesn't feel like enough. Of course there are other muzzle vendors, but those are reasonably priced. I like a muzzle that will stand out against the coat of the dog and not blend in so that people see it and understand this dog is in training (perhaps forever!). 

Newsletter Vol 2 Spring 2011 this is the fast way to do it - I like to go a little more slowly to habituate and desensitize a dog to a muzzle. My own dogs are use to wearing weird things like hats, glasses for pictures, so they just figure it's part of a holiday photo shoot if they need to wear one! 

http://www.mywoofgang.com/handouts/DSCCMuzzle.pdf

http://www.northcoastdogs.com/pdf/PavSkiNotes.pdf page 16

I had a dog who snapped at a kid over his frisbee - he didn't like kids in general and he liked to be kind of menacing so that was good inhibition on his part. We got very serious about his training, used positive methods because we got lucky with a good eval and recommendations from a trainer (in the early 90's), and were able to go until he passed at 16 years with no biting. If I had a dog that actually acted on the bite I would totally be muzzling and setting them up to succeed in any way possible.


----------



## kmaldona (Mar 18, 2014)

She was very sweet around peoples and kids and I 99% believe she wont bite again if no toys are around. We used to walk her through crowded people and also other people played with her all the time including fetch. Just one day the unthinkable happened.

Are the dogs still able to run, swim, go on long walks with the muzzle?


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

scarfish said:


> i personally wouldn't worry about using one. just keep the dog far enough from other people there is no chance of getting bit. move the dog to the opposite side of people when passing. if it's a narrow trail step off the trail while people pass. also choke up on the lead when passing people. i never let my dogs' mouths close enough to anybody for them to get bit. that's just me though. i don't know anything about muzzles so not much help.


 By and large I agree with this advice. 

While I understand choke up on the lead (I assume you mean take up the slack?) I think that could easily be interpreted as put tension on the lead not what want! 

Much like my "knee the dog" easily misinterpreted!


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Chip18 said:


> By and large I agree with this advice.
> 
> While I understand choke up on the lead (I assume you mean take up the slack?) I think that could easily be interpreted as put tension on the lead not what want!
> 
> Much like my "knee the dog" easily misinterpreted!


sigh should read
"... not what we want!"


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

THe fact that the dog was put in a position where it had an opportunity to bite a kid is of concern? Yes crap happens but it can be minimized with proper training.

The question was not..."I want to take my dog hiking and walking but he has a problem, how can I make him safe in public??"

The question was "I want to take my dog hiking and walking, he bit a child what kind of muzzle do I need??"

Kudos for getting a trainer involved! Not trying to be a butt but the questions as I phrased, them say something about how hands on you want to be?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Get the basket muzzle. The dog has bitten a child in the face, and check your local laws. If the dog is deemed "dangerous" in some areas, having them off your property without a muzzle would be against the law and can cause you to lose your dog. 

The dog is willing and able to bite children. He must never be able to do this again. Even with an equipment failure, like you trip and lose your handle on the leash, and the dog runs down the street. No. If he is wearing the muzzle, he will still be safe. And people will be safe.

It is unfortunate that this happened, but that it did happen, you now know. You didn't know before that the toy would illicit this response. You might not know that a child screaming and waving its arms may ALSO illicit this response. You might not know that a babies crying or crawling might illicit this response.

Choking up on the lead, taking up the slack will make the dog more wary. Get him used to a muzzle and use it all the time. It won't hurt him to do so, and you will probably find that most people will just keep their distance. 

I would also get him into serious training, and do it regularly for the next couple of years. Just a part of your routine. 

Generally, I would say that a dog that bites a child twice in the face is a dog that needs a one-way ticket to the vet. Sorry. I get that you love this dog. But since you are choosing to keep the dog alive, you need to manage the dog so it never happens again, and I think the only way you can do that is with total management, perfect confinement, and when away from home, a muzzle too. 

Even with toys or food involved, dogs shouldn't be biting children, except maybe those incidences where the dog was ramped up and going for the toy or treat, and cought some finger or hand in the process. Not pleasant for the kid, but just an accident. Bites in the face are not accidents.


----------



## Big Brown Eyes (Jan 11, 2015)

1) Keep strange kids away from dogs. Doesn't matter how trained the dog is, the kid isn't.
2) A muzzle in this case is a great idea.
3) We use a muzzle when taking our guy to the vet.
4) A muzzle is not a bad thing, agreed, our guy hates it, but its one safety device and it provides for easing tension to people not used to be close to a big dog.
5) We use a leather muzzle, it is quite soft, it is made in china, relatively cheap. And it serves the purpose. Ebay or aliexpress has some good cheap choices.


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

if you feel the need to turn your dog into a freak show hannibal lecter style, addressing your ability to control your dog should be the foremost issue.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

scarfish said:


> if you feel the need to turn your dog into a freak show hannibal lecter style, addressing your ability to control your dog should be the foremost issue.


 

I did use a muzzle and that was one of my concerns! It's hard to get a dog used to people as your scaring the crap out of them!

I used one of these for a week or two and then dropped it. He understood his place I was "always" between him and people. I never put him in a position where he could bite someone. I managed his space he was good with that. 

A Great Small And Lightweight Nylon Mesh Muzzle

Blk dog Blk muzzle, stealth mode! But this type of muzzle is not as secure as a basket muzzle!

I used it because at first, I was overly cautious and... my dog had not bitten anyone! By and large it's all you need if you have an understanding of what you're trying to achieve in "rehabbing" your dog!

It's not fit and forget, a dog can work it off if given the opportunity!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

kmaldona said:


> So *my dog has a bite history *when *she bit a little girl* who tried to take my dogs frisbee from under her. Got her* two times in the face*. This was a while ago and we are now looking for a good muzzle to take her back in public.
> 
> We will be hiking and walking our dog. *She loves people* but we are a bit concerned now that she did bite someone. *I think it was only because of the toy* but *we cant be too careful now*.
> 
> ...





scarfish said:


> if you feel the need to turn your dog into a freak show hannibal lecter style, addressing your ability to control your dog should be the foremost issue.


I am speechless. The dog bit a little girl twice in the face. We are acting like we should just go out and get some dog classes or something. 

It's a GSD folks. This is why we have trouble renting places and getting insurance, because people let their dogs do crap like this, not once, but they go on and instead of putting the dog down, or muzzling the dog, they listen to people and they go and alpha roll the dog a couple of times after watching Cesar, and now their dog is rehabbed, and out there again, and some kid runs up and gets bit again. 

Putting a muzzle on a rambunctious puppy that is a little reactive, but has never bitten anyone may be over kill. But putting a muzzle on a dog that has bitten a little girl in the face twice shouldn't be questioned. Expecting dog owners, who own a dog that is a resource guarder, or aggressive about his toys, but let a kid get in there and get bit up, to put some distance and not get in trouble again, is kind of like saying "shame on you" to an intact male and putting him outside in the yard again with a bitch in standing heat, and not expecting puppies to be the result. The OP WANTS to try a muzzle. That isn't the question. The question is what kind. 

A basket muzzle will allow panting, so it is the kind if you want to do exercise. I really have no experience with various muzzles, but I would google basket muzzle and figure out how to size it properly and how to fit and introduce it to your dog for the best results.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Chip18 said:


> I did use a muzzle and that was one of my concerns! It's hard to get a dog used to people as your scaring the crap out of them!
> 
> I used one of these for a week or two and then dropped it. He understood his place I was "always" between him and people. I never put him in a position where he could bite someone. I managed his space he was good with that.
> 
> ...



This type of muzzle is fine for a bitch during breeding, or to go to the vet with. But if you want to go hiking the dog needs to be able to open his mouth. This muzzle does not give the dog that ability. That is why a basket muzzle, while larger and bulkier, is better for the application.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

selzer said:


> This type of muzzle is fine for a bitch during breeding, or to go to the vet with. But if you want to go hiking the dog needs to be able to open his mouth. This muzzle does not give the dog that ability. That is why a basket muzzle, while larger and bulkier, is better for the application.


You got no problem with me! Scarfish, threw in a line and I bit!:blush:

But...the OP went beyond my dog bit a kid. They want to put a basket muzzle on their dog and take him out hiking, I would "assume" that means off leash??

I wish the OP's dog luck if it encounters someone else with a Dog Aggressive dog that also likes to hike... but there dog does not need a basket muzzle because hey if Rex doesn't like other dogs..."it's not my problem."

Not that there are people like that out there...by and large they are all in the Dog Park!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I would never put any kind of a muzzle on a dog and then turn it loose on a trail or in the woods. If the dog got separated...


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

selzer said:


> I would never put any kind of a muzzle on a dog and then turn it loose on a trail or in the woods. If the dog got separated...


We agree, but that is "exactly" as I see the plan as being??'"

Guest I should have asked, in any case it's out there now so If I'm wrong I stand corrected!


----------



## kmaldona (Mar 18, 2014)

So what is the best way to hike with our dog then? I feel confident in her if there are no toys around but just a little worried no a days. I dont want to but her at a disadvantage if she got attacked by a wild animal or another dog.

Would a shock collar be ok for trails? She has a good recall into the heel positon. Maybe like a long leash.

Speaking of long leashes. I am thinking of getting a 50 foot leash so she can play fetch when there is no one around. That way she cant run off and bite someone if something scares her. Anyone have experience playing fetch with a long leash.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

kmaldona said:


> So what is the best way to hike with our dog then? I feel confident in her if there are no toys around but just a little worried no a days. I dont want to but her at a disadvantage if she got attacked by a wild animal or another dog.
> 
> Would a shock collar be ok for trails? She has a good recall into the heel positon. Maybe like a long leash.
> 
> Speaking of long leashes. I am thinking of getting a 50 foot leash so she can play fetch when there is no one around. That way she cant run off and bite someone if something scares her. Anyone have experience playing fetch with a long leash.


Your dog bites. Toys are just an excuse. And you are minimizing and setting your dog up for failure if you think that he doesn't have serious issues. 

Your dog should not be in public without a muzzle and connected to a leash no longer than 6 foot. Sorry, but there is no playing fetch, unless you are in a securely fenced yard, preferably your own. Your dog is dangerous. 

If you choose to keep a dog that has done what your dog has done, then you have to accept that you cannot do all the same things with your dog that other people may do with theirs. Because your dog WILL bite. There is no question. She has in one circumstance, and you didn't see that coming. So how can you trust that she won't in other circumstances. You can't. You need to protect her and everyone else. You can't do that with fifty feet of line getting everyone tangled up, and no, an e-collar is not the answer for a dog that will bite.

Hike muzzled and on lead.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

I would stick to the safe side and go ahead with a basket muzzle. Yes they can drink, swim and run with one. It's a safe alternative to having another child bit or having your dog destroyed for bite incident.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Loose with a muzzle, no. Too easy to get snagged. I like the Italian Basket muzzle for comfort. Easy to google. Easy to get a good fit. People tend to avoid a dog with a muzzle which is another plus.

If you are hiking on trail what about one of the stretchy waist leashes like ruffwear sells? Off trail, you could use a biothane tracking line and handled properly can move through anything. But no running with a line attached! Good way to break a leg. I know that offlead under control is more enjoyable but freedom is earned and that is too much of a risk right now.

Kudos to you for seeking training but agree that is wise. For running, can you not find a fenced area.


----------



## kmaldona (Mar 18, 2014)

Can a dog be rehabbed from this and be trust worthy again? I am moving to the Denver area and will be looking for a trainer there.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

kmaldona said:


> Can a dog be rehabbed from this and be trust worthy again? I am moving to the Denver area and will be looking for a trainer there.


No. Yes. Who really knows. How will you proof that? 



LiveLeak.com - Rottweiler Mauls 4 Year Old Girl In Mall

Rottweiler Mauls 4 Year Old Girl In Mall

Yesterday, the Sunday Times carried a story about a dog attack. A four-year-old girl was mauled by a Rottweiler in the upmarket Hyde Park shopping centre last Monday. But what was unique about this? *The dog’s handler is a dog whisperer and also claims to be “Africa’s number one dog expert.”
*
Last week Monday, at around lunchtime, James Lech *and his “rehabilitated” Rottweiler *were at JB River’s restaurant in the Hyde Park shopping mall.
 
Sadie Kukkuk, 4, and her grandparents, Buster and Wendy Sefor, were seated at the table directly next to Lech for their lunch.
 
From the video it’s clear to see that Sadie was just being a normal little girl and having a good old run around the restaurant before her meal arrived.
 
What also seems clear from the video evidence is that the dog was hunting her, for want of better wording, before it launched its vicious attack.
 
The footage shows Sadie was nowhere near the dog and simply runs past it, while Lech is talking to someone, when it goes for her.
 
What’s great about video evidence is that it doesn’t lie, as long as it’s not grainy or anything like that. It also helps debunk what someone says after an incident.
 
Like this from Lech:
 
I saw the child running, coming around the right of my table, jumping over the dog while he was lying down and resting and accidentally stepping on it at the same time.
 
No James, it didn’t happen like that.
 
When told that the video footage showed otherwise, Lech responded: “I saw it with periphery vision because my head is tilted, correct.”
 
No James, no you didn’t.
 
Lech has claimed that he is suffering from a medical condition that required he have the dog with him, and as such, the dog is a service dog.
 
His website even features a photograph of him with acclaimed US dog whisperer, Cesar Millan, and he thinks he is some kind of “shaman in the realm of dogs.”
 
Sadie’s mom has laid charges against Lech.
 
[Source: SundayTimes]


Read more at LiveLeak.com - Rottweiler Mauls 4 Year Old Girl In Mall

This fellow thought the dog was rehabilitated. It wasn't. A little girl was attacked. 


The thing is, you can have a very nice girl. You can have an awesome pet. You can have a great relationship with your dog. But you have to be smart about it and realize that some things you cannot do with her. Picture her with back legs that don't work. You can help by getting her wheels for back legs. Are you going to take her up and down steps and on a sandy beach? No, you are going to try to make sure the road is smooth for her. Well, that is what you have to do with this dog. With training and bonding and leadership, you can provide her with the wheels to be a good pet for you and your family. But you can't take her over the rocks any more. You are going to have to make the road smooth, and that means using a leash and a muzzle.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

kmaldona said:


> Can a dog be rehabbed from this and be trust worthy again? I am moving to the Denver area and will be looking for a trainer there.


No. To me, dog that bites is a dog that bites. What level bite was it? 2 bites to the face but what was the damage? http://www.dogtalk.com/BiteAssessmentScalesDunbarDTMRoss.pdf And if it was low level, don't minimize it - I told you that my dog who LIKED to menace (GSD/Chow mix) didn't bite a kid who took his frisbee. So your dog didn't inhibit to the first level of the threshold that is needed for a dog to live in this world easily. 

I love dogs. I love dogs that bite. But I do not ever believe that a dog can be "cured" of the ability to bite. Heck, even dogs who have never bitten can and could bite. But if I know a dog has bitten, that's it - there is no freedom, and it's lifelong management, forever, even if they are in remission. Biting is like a cancer - it can come back unexpectedly. 

So you muzzle the dog - basket muzzle in a color that stands out against the fur - you don't hide that the dog is muzzled. You use the Ruffwear lead, a biothane long lead and she's not ever off leash, you don't let this happen ever again, by managing this dog safely in your home and out in the world, for her own good, and for the good of the public, as well as your own liability. Think how amazing it would be for a lawyer to find this thread 4 years from now when your dog has attacked someone else that is going to sue.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I like this brand and this company is very helpful with helping you size it. This muzzle is probably adequate for your issue if you control the dog. It is NOT adequate for offlead if the dog gets into a scuffle. There are good muzzles for that. I don't know I have this one mainly for "if my dog gets hurt" and "if the vet is doing something dicey", even though he has given no indication he would bite because it has great ventilation and seems comfortable for long wear*. I figure better to be used to one. They can pull these plastic basket muzzles off if they work at it, it is like a fabric crate-much of it is psychological and they have to be trained to accept the muzzle. I also had to punch a hole for the buckle as the ones on the muzzle were too far out. Maybe in your shoes I would go for a more expensive basket muzzle the dog cannot get off.

Dog Muzzles | Italian Basket Muzzles

*I used one when one of my dogs had to have a wound bandaged for weeks.


----------



## Andrea Thacker (Mar 2, 2015)

I agree a muzzle is a good idea and a basket one is preferred. You can not be sure this won't happen again and its not fair to have your dog feel that tension and apprehension from you that will confuse and unnerve. Safety and enjoyment for everyone.


----------



## Andrea Thacker (Mar 2, 2015)

I agree a dog that has bitten needs to have extra precautions in place. However having said that I also challenge anyone who thinks their dog would not bite in same scenario. I do not think your dog has a serious problem. I think a dog can and will bite. So be aware and cautious. To suggest you should get rid of the dog is sad. Yes it is a real problem but at this point not one that can't be handled


----------



## Andrea Thacker (Mar 2, 2015)

No matter how well the dog us trained ,the children are not. Whoever said this is spot on. Well said!!!!! That really says a lot. Be cautious and think ahead. People ask if they can pet my GSD all the time. The answer is a simple no. They ask if he is friendly. The answer is no, he is a guard dog. Don't touch him and I will keep him at my side. Simple


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Andrea Thacker said:


> No matter how well the dog us trained ,the children are not. Whoever said this is spot on. Well said!!!!! That really says a lot. Be cautious and think ahead. People ask if they can pet my GSD all the time. The answer is a simple no. They ask if he is friendly. The answer is no, he is a guard dog. Don't touch him and I will keep him at my side. Simple


If I want a guard dog, I will find a dog with rock solid nerve who is good with everyone. I will socialize him to as many people as I can. Then I will train him in protection. The thing is, if you keep your dog at your side and let no one pet him, he is far more likely to bite an ordinary person, because he is not really getting up close and personal with ordinary people. So he will think all people are a threat. That isn't what we want. We want the dog to alert in situations that are threatening, and we want them to protect when we direct them to. We do not want them to take out a child that runs around the corner to hug the doggy. 

We can be choosy about whom we let pet our dogs, but keeping them away from everyone will give us the opposite result when it comes to minimizing our liability.


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

i uae muzzle sometimes in off leash walks my dog likes it and wilil run through the bush with it on and drink with it, I have seen her pretend to grab sticks with it and run, she also has no problem defending herself with it on, I use a basket muzzle just sometimes. I think dog associates it with an adventure offleash so gets excited to have it on. Muzzle = something new and exciting for the day for my dog so she will stuff her head in it. 


I am suprised other dogs do not like the muzzle? maybe its on too tight? or is my dog just a freak?


----------



## Big Brown Eyes (Jan 11, 2015)

It is sad that due to careless people not correctly handling the situation, a child gets hurt due to a dog.

We cannot know what your dog will do if confronted with a similar situation, and thats why a muzzle is important, and a leash, while hiking.

To be honest, I am always 100% alert when my dog is near children, he has never bitten or acted nervously around children. But you know, a child is a delicate gift from God, and we can never be too careful for it's safety and well being.

And I hope you do not feel bad about your dog. As I said before, even if your dog is trained, the child most definitely is not. So best to avoid any confrontation with strange children. Better safe than sorry. 

And yes, I do feel your pain, your dog is like your child. And like any parent, hearing bad things about your child is not nice. But I am sure everything will be ok, maybe you just need to practice a little more caution.

And honestly, I don't hike. I do not see the point in walking up hills and trails early in the morning, when I can get the same exercise while walking down the streets of downtown while going bar hopping with friends. Lol. 

I also see how it can be fun for a dog to go off leash while hiking, but if it poses a risk for the dog and others, then it is not something I would do. 

Good luck.


----------



## kmaldona (Mar 18, 2014)

Big Brown Eyes said:


> *It is sad that due to careless people not correctly handling the situation*, a child gets hurt due to a dog.
> 
> We cannot know what your dog will do if confronted with a similar situation, and thats why a muzzle is important, and a leash, while hiking.
> 
> ...


Thanks for calling me careless for letting a child play fetch with my dog who has never shown any signs of aggression. You never let someone play fetch with your dog? It was a freak accident.

We are taking all precautions for this never to happen again but we were not careless.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I agree it sounds like you're doing everything possible to prevent this from ever happening again.... I am glad to see you are both protecting against the possibility of a future event, however remote, while still ensuring your dog has a rich enjoyable life with you


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

kmlama well considering it is a german shepherd or any large herding or protection dog and did not know the child I personally would watch them like a hawk and tell the child exactly what to do if the child was being pushy and grabby then no i dont let them play. JMHO To much of this happens all over in front of us to ignore it now I think. Again JMHO others may not feel the same and I am not pointing fingers because many feel the same way you do.


----------



## Big Brown Eyes (Jan 11, 2015)

kmaldona said:


> Thanks for calling me careless for letting a child play fetch with my dog who has never shown any signs of aggression. You never let someone play fetch with your dog? It was a freak accident.
> 
> We are taking all precautions for this never to happen again but we were not careless.


Is that the only thing you got from my post? My post was very supportive. 

Letting a strange kid play fetch with a large dog... yes of course you were not careless.

Its like saying "Yes I run with scissors! But I am careful!" Or "Yes I play with matches sitting on a powder keg. But I am careful!"


And for the record: NO, I would NEVER let any one play fetch with my dog. Not even an adult who is not a family member. I need the bond between the dog and my family. Not strangers. As for a strange child.. I don't let them come within 3 yards of my dog.


----------



## German17 (Mar 9, 2015)

We recently adopted a 1 1/2yr old GSD that was not socialized in her previous home. We believe that she was kenneled all day long by herself and perhaps abused by a man and perhaps teased by a small child.

She is the sweetest dog with our children and older dog, but goes nuts around other dogs. We've been working with a trainer and our dog is getting better. We first started with a gentle leader leash with amazing results while walking. We have now added the basket muzzle. While it looks menacing, it means that we can try socializing her without the fear of her biting another dog or person. She can still eat treats, drink water, etc.

Avoidance doesn't help correct the behavior. The dog needs to be desensitized to other dogs. 

Working with a trainer has helped us learn how to anticipate our dog's behavior and how to react to it to diffuse a situation. And even though we've had other GSDs, this is the first one that has shown any aggression.

I was hesitant at first to use the muzzle, but our dog has reacted positively to the training.


----------



## IzzyGSD (Mar 14, 2015)

*Gsd muzzle*

Hi,
I was looking for something else and saw your question. I have a GSD that has a lot of fear aggression issues. We have struggled to train her over 2 years to not bite people, but I finally found a trainer who advised us on muzzle training, and it is the biggest weight off of our shoulders. The best muzzle for us is an "Italian" style basket muzzle. We use it for visitors to the home, trips to the pet store, and charity dog walks among other things. This muzzle is plastic and not constrictive to our girl. The fabric ones don't allow them any jaw movement and it freaks our girl out. It is THE best thing ever - I am deathly afraid of her biting someone who does not understand her warning signs and doesn't recognize when not to approach. They say that they can drink and eat through it, but I still have to take it off for her to feel comfortable eating and drinking. Go to YouTube to watch videos on muzzle training, but I will say that good old cheez wiz (spray cheese in the can) is the best thing for muzzle training. Go slow and put it on for a few minutes at a time and spray the cheese through it so that the dog spends time licking the cheese. Then when the cheese is gone, take it off. Whenever we use our girls muzzle, the can of cheese is always close to give her a little reward for wearing it. You will feel so much better knowing that your dog is protected as well. We have a 75 lb GSD and the size 8 works well, but an 80-100lb GSD would probably need a size 9. I would order a couple sizes to try. Remember that they will hate it at first, but if you go slow, get the right fit, and reward frequently, it will work. Do not try the wrap around fabric/nylon type. They can't breath, pant, or open their mouth, and it will set you back. Good luck!


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

I have been searching through old threads but can’t find where anyone provided a link to a muzzle that they would personally recommend. I am looking for a basket style muzzle that will protect against biting but that will still allow the dog to breath easily, pant, drink, eat treats and will not come off when properly fitted. My GSD seems to have fallen out of practice of having guests in our home and along with getting a muzzle I am having a behaviorist come over to help with his less than friendly welcoming’s, he hasn't tried to bite anyone yet but he makes a big show of growling and posturing (I am getting the behaviorist involved before his reaction escalates). I would also like to have this muzzle for things like veterinarian visits. I am hoping not to have to spend over $40 but am willing to go up to $60 for a quality muzzle that perfectly suits my needs. He measures 5" length and 13"circumference. I want something very sturdy as my top priority is keeping my guests safe (and the behaviorist as we work through this), but I also want a muzzle that is comfortable for him to wear for a few hours if necessary, won't chafe, and doesn't look like he is wearing a full sized laundry basket on his nose. 

This is the muzzle I am looking at now, but he would be a size 10 and without shipping that is already at the top of my price point. Leerburg | Wire Basket Muzzles


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

^ lobo post#7 of this thread has a link.


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

I did see that but she is recommending a website with many options not any particular muzzle. On that website I found this wire basket muzzle, he would be the size X-Large #1/3
Length 5-1/4"--Circumference 15". What do you think of this muzzle? German Shepherd Wire Basket Dog Muzzle Or Similar Snout Size I have never had to muzzle any of my dogs before and to be honest I am not 100% sure that he requires one now, but I would rather be safe than sorry


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

^ no, she specified, The Italian

personally I'd go with plastic or leather over wire/metal. for comfort and durability reasons.


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

Thank you! Sorry, I always pictured the Italian muzzles as the nylon, open front types, designed more to prohibit barking and chewing. So I didn't originally even look at the Italian style, now I see why it was recommended. It also just dawned on me (duh :headbang that I could be asking the behaviorist what she would recommend. Thank you Fodder for taking the time to respond


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

Baskerville Ultra


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I had posted about the Italian Basket Muzzles but a determined dog could probably get out of them. I remember reading (I think from David Winners MWD) that Jafco muzzles were very good

Index

I would opt for the third strap as I think it adds some security at keeping it on. Still well ventilated. 

My use of a muzzle was for a dog who was a bit fearful when we took him to the vet. He was conditioned to it and it was not another unpleasant thing for him to deal with AT the vet (their leather muzzles where he could not breathe)...He never snapped but he was a bit growly and yelpy so I thought it prudent...he also had perianal fistulas and was a bit sensitive about his rectal area.


----------

